

Do you use a Dating App? Please help my studies with this quick questionnaire - markcrazyhorse
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nzNROrBAirOX2NtQHmb9vgQaup6oVCmPmmzq1BYWvYY/viewform?usp=send_form

======
weems
I think if you use one, it is increasingly likely that you use multiple.

------
pwrfid
I do wonder whether people use multiple dating apps? I do use two myself

------
thomasmaitre
next time, try beta.vizir.co for a sexier survey !

